

Evernote – The $0 Growth Engine - francoismathieu
http://growthhackers.com/companies/evernote/

======
morganb180
Their fanatical race to be there on day one of every new appstore launch, and
ride the promotion that entailed was brilliant for the time.

------
mitensampat
some great learnings

